
Identify the niche influencers for your market using Google data studio - annadante
https://www.agrigoryan.me/post/identify-niche-influencers-with-google-data-studio
======
erikbrodch
very interesting, thanks! Been trying to connect the Twitter connector but for
some reason, I get: "Sign in with Google temporarily disabled for this app".
btw, I don't agree influencers' marketing is a great tactic (at least for a
startup), but that's for a different discussion.

~~~
annadante
would love to have a discussion on that! I'm thinking that each of us can be
an influencer in one way or another, and word of mouth is in its own way an
influencer marketing too.

~~~
erikbrodch
In that sense I agree, we can all be influencers, but that’s more like a
referral program and not an influencer imho. I wrote about my experience here,
I think it sums up my view [https://www.polidoesntcare.com/blog/thoughts-on-
influencers-...](https://www.polidoesntcare.com/blog/thoughts-on-influencers-
marketing) However, I do have some ideas on how to make it more efficient with
ecommerce

